

Gases causing odour of human flatus and a device to reduce this odour - johnny99
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1727181/

======
adambard
"Utilising gas-tight Mylar pantaloons, the ability of a charcoal lined cushion
to adsorb sulphur-containing gases instilled at the anus of eight subjects was
assessed."

I can't wait for the inevitable startup-landing-page-style parody of this
study.

